# [SOLVED] Midnight Commander F3 i F4 problem

## p13x

Po wgraniu nowego glibc F3 i F4 przestały reagować. Korzystam ze środowiska KDE. 

Problem występuje zarówno w konsoli jak i w X'ach.

Pomoże ktoś?Last edited by p13x on Wed Dec 17, 2008 12:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RA6

Sprawdź w 

 *Quote:*   

> Opcje -> Definiuj klawisze... -> 3 kl. funkcyjny

  (4... itd do 20)

Podkreślam że strzelam z tą poradą.

----------

## p13x

Tam wszystko gra. No glibc mi popsuł.

----------

## gall

Na jakiej podstawie to stwierdzasz?

----------

## caruso

A po zmianie glibc, przekompilowałeś mc?

----------

## p13x

Sprawdzłem wszystkie inne pakiety które zaktualizowałem z tym nowym glibc. Je zdowngrejdowałem i dalej to samo. Został glibc którego nie można zdowngrejdować. Przypominam sobie, że jeden z moich znajomych ma ten sam problem właśnie po zaktualizowaniu glibc.

----------

## gall

Pytano już wcześniej ale zapytam ponownie i ja.

 *Quote:*   

> A po zmianie glibc, przekompilowałeś mc?

 

----------

## p13x

Tak. Niestety nie pomogło  :Sad: 

----------

## p13x

Troszke pogrzebałem i znalazłem rozwiązanie. 

1. Update sys-kernel/linux-headers do wersji 2.6.27-r2,

2. Przekompilowałem glibc i wszystko działa.

----------

## n3rd

 *p13x wrote:*   

> Po wgraniu nowego glibc ...

 Tak z ciekawości: jakie glibc 'wgrałeś'? Stabilna wersja to nadal 2.6.1. 

I tak z ciekawości dwa: czy mc koniecznie musi posiadać suid.. hmm.. czy sgid - już nie pamiętam co dokładnie?

pozdr

daniel

----------

## SlashBeast

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 676032 lis  9 17:54 /usr/bin/mc
```

 Nie widze by posiadal suid ani sgid.

----------

## n3rd

zobacz: 

# ls -l /usr/lib/mc/cons.saver

----------

